# Iowa Preference Points



## davidhelmly (May 8, 2016)

If anyone is looking to buy a preference point for Iowa this year the window to buy is open until June 5th. I checked mine and my wife's today, somehow she had 3 and me only 2 so I bought 1, I think that will put us in good shape to draw in any zone when we get ready in he next couple of years.


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 8, 2016)

Great heads up, got the email last week from the DNR. 

I have three points right now but am going to go ahead and purchase another. 

Working on some private land for 2017 - at least that is the hopeful plan. 

Best of luck to all.


----------



## kevincox (May 8, 2016)

Thought I had 2 but only had 1. Just bought my 2nd one. Maybe I can find some others here who want to hunt Iowa with me. How many preference points does it usually take to get selected? 3?


----------



## Soybean (May 9, 2016)

Im about to buy my fourth as well.  Dont know when Ill get up there, life keeps getting in the way, but I want to be ready for when I can go.


----------



## Pointpuller (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for the reminder.  Ive got 2.


----------



## oppthepop (May 9, 2016)

getting my third point today - planning on a 2017 hunt there.


----------



## jimbar (May 9, 2016)

Can you purchase a preference point without applying for a licence?


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 9, 2016)

jimbar said:


> Can you purchase a preference point without applying for a licence?



Yes


----------



## bowhunterdavid (May 9, 2016)

3 points here in zone 5


----------



## Gajbird (May 9, 2016)

^^^ it depends on the zone as to how many points it takes. Here in zone 7 I think it's at least 3


----------



## flatsmaster (May 9, 2016)

My son and I have 3 pts but we can't go this yr so I'll prolly buy 1 more that way theres a 1,000% we'll draw instead of a 100% !!!!


----------



## Keith Karr (May 9, 2016)

I bought my fourth point last year. May not have been needed but at least Iowa points never expire so I may just wait till I retire in about three years.....then I can stay and hunt as long as I like. 

Shot a good buck in Iowa on my first trip in 2011 and look forward to going back one day.


----------



## kevincox (May 9, 2016)

Seems like purchasing a point use to be $10? Now you have to pay 50 plus another $3 in Internet processing fees. America. LoL


----------



## davidhelmly (May 10, 2016)

kevincox said:


> Seems like purchasing a point use to be $10? Now you have to pay 50 plus another $3 in Internet processing fees. America. LoL



Lol I believe that you are right, the price for a point has gone up quite a bit! I went with my son several years ago, luckily for him he became a resident when he was in college there. I hope Cindy and I get to got in the next couple of years but have no idea where we would hunt.


----------



## livetohunt (May 10, 2016)

davidhelmly said:


> I hope Cindy and I get to got in the next couple of years but have no idea where we would hunt.



Winke's farm..


----------



## oppthepop (May 10, 2016)

I will be looking for a place to go next year as well! My son and me! Hopefully SE Iowa somewhere OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Brooks6 (May 10, 2016)

The trend in points needed to draw has been climbing slowly... i have 3 points and will apply for my license this year. I hope to draw and then capitalize on it!


----------



## davidhelmly (May 11, 2016)

livetohunt said:


> Winke's farm..



I'll have to mention that to him!


----------



## rmga99 (May 11, 2016)

Got 2 & will buy another this yr. Plan is to go in 2017.


----------



## Ihunt (May 11, 2016)

Just put in with 2 for zone 6. Going off of last years numbers, I have about a 26% chance to draw there but about 11% in zone 5. Maybe I'll get lucky and draw with 2 but I'm not placing any bets.


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 11, 2016)

I can go where I put in every fourth year.


----------



## southerndraw (May 13, 2016)

Just bought my 3rd point...gonna wait for a few more years, hoping the deer bounce back well from EHD outbreak.


----------



## kevincox (May 14, 2016)

davidhelmly said:


> Lol I believe that you are right, the price for a point has gone up quite a bit! I went with my son several years ago, luckily for him he became a resident when he was in college there. I hope Cindy and I get to got in the next couple of years but have no idea where we would hunt.



Me either. If we both get drawn in a couple years maybe we could lease a tract together.


----------



## davidhelmly (May 16, 2016)

kevincox said:


> Me either. If we both get drawn in a couple years maybe we could lease a tract together.



That sounds like a plan!


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 16, 2016)

Just picked up point # 4. 

Gonna be ready for 2017. 

I would definitely be willing to partner up in a lease. 

I am going to be looking for a hunt the week of 5-11 November and then drop back to Illinois and hunt 12 -16 November (the 17th will be the start of the SG season in IL, I think). 

Good luck to all.


----------



## satchmo (May 16, 2016)

I don't know why we don't put in. We are right up beside the line in Missouri and I can get lease up there for a song. I talked to Kandi Kinski at the hotel during the ATA show and she and Don do hunt Missouri sometimes , but the bowhunters have the rut in Iowa and that keeps them spoiled to hunting there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 16, 2016)

kevincox said:


> Thought I had 2 but only had 1. Just bought my 2nd one. Maybe I can find some others here who want to hunt Iowa with me. How many preference points does it usually take to get selected? 3?



We went with 2 points last year.  If you want to gun hunt, a lot of folks go with 1 every year.

Just bought mine this year.  We are planning for 2017 again


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 16, 2016)

Satchmo - man, if you have some lease options, look into it. We can definitely get a GON group together. 

Here is the way I see it - one small group the first week of November and one group the second week - if that works for everyone. 

I might have an option on some private land but that is not locked in.  

Jim


----------



## satchmo (May 16, 2016)

*I will*



Jim Boyd said:


> Satchmo - man, if you have some lease options, look into it. We can definitely get a GON group together.
> 
> Here is the way I see it - one small group the first week of November and one group the second week - if that works for everyone.
> 
> ...


The same people I lease from in Missouri have a big farm in Iowa and have offered it up since 2005 for us to bow hunt. They would keep the gun. I never put in because of what I have up there. I'll make a call and pm you.


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 16, 2016)

Awesome, Satch!

I am interested in archery only. 

I thank you!


----------



## satchmo (May 16, 2016)

*Same here*



Jim Boyd said:


> Awesome, Satch!
> 
> I am interested in archery only.
> 
> I thank you!



same here Mr B. I don't even own a gun to hunt with.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 17, 2016)

Chris what county is their farm in Iowa in? I would be interested in that. Gonna buy a point this year.


----------



## satchmo (May 17, 2016)

Most of it in Decatur and some in Wayne.


----------



## satchmo (May 17, 2016)

My lessors are coming down this summer to bring my wife a horse and I'll have a good opportunity to talk to them then. We can move this to PMs. I told them I went we were up this past season about how coveted those Iowa Tags are and they get a kick out of it. It's hard for somebody that lives at the beach to understand the joy in finding a seashell I guess.


----------



## livetohunt (May 17, 2016)

satchmo said:


> Most of it in Decatur and some in Wayne.



They say that Decatur county is the single best county in the United States right now. I think more 200" deer come from that county lately than anywhere. Huge blocks of timber that are managed for giants. You may have a goldmine waiting for you.


----------



## satchmo (May 17, 2016)

*It must be great*



livetohunt said:


> They say that Decatur county is the single best county in the United States right now. I think more 200" deer come from that county lately than anywhere. Huge blocks of timber that are managed for giants. You may have a goldmine waiting for you.



It's where the Kinskys farms (Decatur county)are for the biggest part. We are across the line in mercer county Mo. This is one of the sheds my wife found turkey hunting there a couple of weeks ago. I love hunting everywhere but that area can produce some absolute monsters. I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild ever this past season. He would have busted 190 all day. I just never bothered with Iowa because of what we have up there.


----------



## NUTT (May 17, 2016)

I've got 4 pts and would be interested in a GON group as well to hunt Iowa. Keep me in mind!


----------



## kevincox (May 17, 2016)

Jim Boyd said:


> Satchmo - man, if you have some lease options, look into it. We can definitely get a GON group together.
> 
> Here is the way I see it - one small group the first week of November and one group the second week - if that works for everyone.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'd definitely be interested in that also.


----------



## livetohunt (May 18, 2016)

I think you would have some incredible hunting in Decatur county Iowa..If you guys put that together I cant wait to see the harvest pics and hear the stories. I'm locked into Illinois or I would be interested also on that hunt. Good luck up there!


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 18, 2016)

Only way I can go is to give up a week in Illinois but I would be willing to do that every four years or so. 

Make a two week trip - a week in IA and then a week in IL, leading right up to the start of the IL SG season. 

I am counting on Satchmo (no pressure, Satch!).


----------



## satchmo (May 18, 2016)

*No pressure*



Jim Boyd said:


> Only way I can go is to give up a week in Illinois but I would be willing to do that every four years or so.
> 
> Make a two week trip - a week in IA and then a week in IL, leading right up to the start of the IL SG season.
> 
> I am counting on Satchmo (no pressure, Satch!).



 I talked to our leassors last night for their visit down here in about two weeks. we are going to talk about it more when they get here. There is one 400 acre farm and a 160 acre farm. I don't know any more than that right now , but it's pretty exciting. Their leases run five years contract with first right of refusal so anybody that is wanting to jump on please pm me and we'll make a plan.


----------



## ReleaseHAPPY (May 23, 2016)

just purchased my first Preference Point...

wow, I have a long way to wait until its time to go...


----------



## southerndraw (May 23, 2016)

I would definitely be up for a group hunt in Iowa with some of you guys...


----------



## smitty (May 24, 2016)

Finally got off rear and got one for future road trips !


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 5, 2016)

Got ours this afternoon. Gotta get'em before midnight tonight if your gonna get one.


----------



## satchmo (Jun 11, 2016)

*The skinny on Iowa*

Our friends( also our leassors) left out Tuesday morning minus one horse. Nothing will happen this season2016-17, but the next season should be no problem. I've got a list of you guys that are in from PMs and I'll let y'all know if anything changes for this season, but very doubtful. I have been offered this since 2005 but never really cared because I don't want to guess if I am going to get to go or not. I know I can go to Missouri ,Ky, Indiana, etc.. But I may put in now.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 14, 2016)

Congrats on the horse, Satch!!!!!!


----------



## satchmo (Jun 14, 2016)

*Delilas*



Jim Boyd said:


> Congrats on the horse, Satch!!!!!!



Thanks. Its really Delilas, but I am enjoying it. I'd hate to have one mad at me.


----------



## South Man (Jun 19, 2016)

For an archery hunt in a good area would it take 4 or more points?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 19, 2016)

http://www.iowadnr.gov/Hunting/Nonresident-Hunting


----------



## jimmyb (Jul 24, 2016)

One of my customers and good friends has had around 7 thousand acres that boarders Lee and Tiffany place leased for several years.I have been putting off idk why but just bought my first point,my son did not get drawn for the shot gun hunt this year but should next year.Anyone that is looking for a place in zone 6 check his place out on FB,Whiskey Ridge Hunts.Tommy is a great person and has a first class operation, he hunts a few people a year mainly friends just to pay the lease.


----------

